# Power head?



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a planted 55g, giant hairgrass, micro swords, narrow leaf sag, and some jungle val all in a floramax substrate and no CO2 (yet). The lighting is stock with tank so it's weak I'm sure. The tank is new (55g from wal-mart) and doesn't appear to be cycling despite 10 zebra danios and a herd of ramshorn snails. I used well water which has 5ppm nitrate, 0 nitrite and 0 ammonia, 7.0pH... The tank is now up to 20 nitrate, .25 nitrite and .5 ammonia, 7.8pH.

My question is:
I've noticed on the side of the tank that has the filter, the plants are doing well and the water has good circulation. On the other side however, I'm getting very little circulation and the plants are not faring well. I'm thinking about adding a Maxi-jet 400 near the filter output and directing it toward the non circulating areas.

Is this a good idea? Is there anything else I should consider before doing this?

Thanks,


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Either that, or putting the powerhead in the end with little circulation and pointing it so that it pushes the stagnent water towards the filter should work.

EDIT: That'll give you better water circulation, but I don't know how much it'll help your tank cycle, other than making better conditions for bacteria to grow in the substrate.


----------



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

I ended up with a Maxi-Jet 400.. I think it will work fine, time will tell.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The powerhead is a good idea. As for the tank cycling, believe it or not, it is cycling. Planted tanks don't (or should not) spike in NH3/NH4 and No2. Plants can use these elements up as fast as the fish can produce them. Your tank is doing fine.


----------



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for the reassurance Simpte.. I was starting to wonder about it..

I started using the powerhead to circulate the water through an external CO2 reactor (a former gravel vac).. My plants are perking up, but I need more light to really get things going. Right now I'm at .64wpg, looking at this as a solution to that problem.

Thanks for the help and advice all.

--CroW


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are a cpl of ways to get your lighting up and depending on how much you want, (2wpg 3wpg) it can be relatively cheap.

2x55 pc will increase you lighting to 2wpg (good watts also)
a N.O. 48inch triple tube will give you a little over 2wpg. Not as strong in penetration but a better spread.

Both can be had for ~$100.00


----------



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

I went ahead and got the Jebo fixture (should be here later this week). It's 4x65W max though I'll probably won't make use of all 4 bulbs. I think 4.7wpg would be overkill for my setup.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

glad you got things worked out.. would love to see some pics!


----------

